# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  Fallo en enlace Biblioteca Mágica

## Raúl Fuentes

Hola a todos/as.

Tengo un problema con un enlace concreto del foro y no me funciona bien en ninguno de los navegadores (Internet Explorer, Firefox, Google Chrome, Opera) El tema en cuestión es la biblioteca mágica dónde se analizaron los índices de muchos libros y se valoraban la calidad de los mismos http://www.magiapotagia.com/f23/biblioteca-magica/

Cuando entro a ese enlace me sale un único mensaje que consta del análisis del libro Cartomagia Fundamental de Vicente Canuto. Sin embargo navegando por el subforo, supuestamente consta ese tema de 3 páginas y tiene 26 respuestas. ¿A alguien más le pasa este problema?

Saludos y gracias anticipadas.

----------


## Iban

Danos un cuarto de hora para arreglarlo.

----------


## Iban

Ale, dale que ya está;.

www.magiapotagia.com/f23/biblioteca-magica-top


;-)

----------


## Raúl Fuentes

Gracias Iban porque me parece un recopilatorio bastante interesante.

Saludos.

----------


## merlinjazz

pues con este nuevo enlace a mi tampoco me funciona. gracias.

----------


## Ravenous

Probablemente tengas que modificar la url. Al pinchar, sale una que incluye dos signos de admiración en el medio de la url. Borra de ahí a la izquierda todo y pulsa enter.

----------


## Iban

Enlace arreglado.

----------


## periprocto

Ya no existe la biblioteca magica?

----------


## ign

Prueba en este enlace:

https://www.magiapotagia.com/threads...3%81GICA-(top)

----------

